# Two views of IPCPR 2012



## Trilobyte (Sep 17, 2011)

Bazookajoe8 focused and doing business and making contacts.










and then there is Oldmso54










Joe again talking to Shawn about staying focused










The result!!!!










As you can see, Joe got his business done and Shawn had the time of his life!!!

More pics here: IPCPR 2012 pictures by rbowers_photo - Photobucket


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

AWESOME! Thanks for sharing Bob.

What happens at IPCPR stays at IPCPR


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2012)

That looks like it was a blast!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Wait!?! There were CIGARS at the show????


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

sorry - tried to put in a pic that didn't work - hope Bob will post the one of our South American Beauty!!


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

Oustanding!! What a great place to be. arty:


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

It was _very_ easy to be visually distracted from business at the show. :dr


----------



## bazookajoe8 (Apr 6, 2012)

im just surprised we didnt get escorted out! Cant wait for Vegas next yr!


----------



## Trilobyte (Sep 17, 2011)

Had to crop this one because Shawn was "showing"..............


----------



## joshbhs04 (May 30, 2011)

HAhahahah typical pimp daddy Shawn!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

dammit if her hand isn't exactly in the WRONG place!! That woman was absolutely, stunningly, gorgeous in person!!!! The picture doesn't begin to do her justice!!


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

awesome! thanks for sharing guys.


----------



## ATCarp (Sep 24, 2012)

Oldmso54 said:


> Wait!?! There were CIGARS at the show????


+1.


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

Looks to me like Shawn WAS focused. Even at a cigar show, a man needs priorities.


----------

